# January blizzard Mass



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are a few from the blizzard we had in southern mass. Most of them are from inside the truck.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Another...


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

& sideways too.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

A few more, my iPad keeps switching the photos. Sorry they are sideways


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Last one..still sideways.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you keep from sliding down a hill like that?


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

it is all about the right tires and enough weight in the bed.


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

broke my neck looking at the pics. Thanks op


----------



## EARTH5 (Jan 10, 2011)

looking great plowing vertically!!!


----------

